# Cat flea meds



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I need some advice about cat flea medications. We live in a area where fleas are a year round problem, so we have to treat for fleas. The problem I have is only with the cat. Joey is fairly new to me and has never had fleas. He is an indoor only cat. Now for the problem. Last month was the first time he was treated for fleas, and I used Advantage. We have two other cats in the house that have been using Advantage for years. Well, I shut the cat in a separate room while the drops dried on him; he screamed the whole time. As soon as he got out he jumped in my lap and started rubbing all over my face. My lips went numb, and as the evening progressed so did my tongue. Of course, I tried to keep the cat from rubbing on me, but for several days, I got the same lip/face reaction and it would last an hour or so. It is getting time for flea treatment again and I don't think I should chance using the Advantage. Does anyone have suggestions for something to use a cat... maybe oral instead of topical?


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I've always recommend Revolution. It works great and isn't harmful if they lick it (it tastes very bitter so they might salivate a lot). I've used it on my poodles, cats, rats, and mice with no issues.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Comfortis! It's kind of a big pill for a kitty, but should be better tolerated than a topical--for him and for you


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Advantage. Have used it for at least 15 yrs. Has always worked well. My cats never go outside, but they still get fleas. We were dog sitting recently. It was just for a few days. While I AM happy I helped our friends out, I could tell after the dog left that my cats were scratching more than usual. I think we're starting to get a handle on it now. So yes, I always recommend Advantage.


----------

